# "Neue Sitzung" Knopf beim KDE-Bildschirmschoner

## meyerm

Hallo ihrs,

bei einer SuSE-Installation ist mir neulich ein interessanter KDE-Desktopuntergekommen. Wenn man per Bildschirmschoner den Arbeitsplatz gesperrt hatte, dann konnte ein anderer BEnutzer einfach im Passwortabfragefenster auf einen Knopf druecken und dadurch eine neue Sitzung auf der naechsten virtuellen Konsole starten.

Wie bekomme ich das mit meinem Gentoo hin? Habe ich einfach nur die entsprechende Option nicht gesehen oder muss man dazu die KDE Quellen anpassen?

Danke schoen

	Marcel

----------

## Lenz

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach:

1. Folgende Datei mit Deinem Lieblingseditor bearbeiten (beispielsweise vim)

```
vim /etc/X11/xdm/Xservers
```

2. Folgendes hinzufügen/abändern (die Zeilem mit den # kannst Du Dir sparen)

```
# $Xorg: Xserv.ws.cpp,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:54:17 cpqbld Exp $

#

# Xservers file, workstation prototype

#

# Author: Lenz Heilmann <forum at lenzheilmann.de>

#

#

# This file should contain an entry to start the server on the

# local display; if you have more than one display (not screen),

# you can add entries to the list (one per line).  If you also

# have some X terminals connected which do not support XDMCP,

# you can add them here as well.  Each X terminal line should

# look like:

#       XTerminalName:0 foreign

:0 local /usr/X11R6/bin/X

:1 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X :1 vt8

:2 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X :2 vt9

:3 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X :3 vt10

:4 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X :4 vt11

:5 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X :5 vt12

# End of file
```

3. Letzendlich...

KDE neu starten, staunen  :Smile: 

Gutes Gelingen,

Lenz.

----------

## primat

Selbige solltest Du auf jeden Fall auch in

```
/usr/kde/3.2/share/config/kdm/Xservers
```

machen!

Zumindest wenn Du kdm benutzt!

----------

## meyerm

Och noe, Kinnas... So einfach?  :Smile:  Das ist ja fast zu schoen um wahr zu sein. Daaaanke Euch fuer Eure Muehen.

Marcel

----------

## Lenz

So einfach ist das nun auch wieder nicht. Ich meine wenn man weiß wie's geht, dann schon, aber ansonsten? Ich hab damals Wochen gebraucht, bis mir jemand sagen konnte wie das funktioniert, viele meinten auch fälschlicherweise, dass wäre ein von SuSE programmiertes "Add-on", was im sich im nachhinein natürlich als Blödsinn herausgestellt hat.  :Wink: 

----------

## dreas

Ist ja dann aber ne X Sache und funzt auch unter Gnome, ne?

----------

## primat

 :Laughing: Last edited by primat on Tue Mar 16, 2004 10:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## primat

```
gdmflexiserver
```

unter Gnome und gdm

----------

## meyerm

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> So einfach ist das nun auch wieder nicht. Ich meine wenn man weiß wie's geht, dann schon, aber ansonsten?

 

Bitte entschuldige - ich wollte damit nicht Deinen Beitrag mindern. Ich selber waere ja eben auch nie darauf gekommen dass schon alles im KDM vorhanden ist und man nur noch die Xservers-Datei anpassen muesste.  :Very Happy:  (Wer liest sich schon die Quelltexte von sowas grossem wie KDE wirklich durch?)

Ich befuerchtete daher eben schon dass man den Quelltext anpassen muesste - oder es womoeglich sogar darauf hinauslaeuft ein SuSE-src.rpm besorgen zu muessen. Und insofern war es eben doch eine wunderbar einfache Loesung.

Also: ein ernstgemeintes Dankeschoen!  :Smile: 

----------

## boris64

und ich wollte nur noch anmerken, dass es der hammer ist, mehrere

xserver nebeneinander laufen zu lassen.

das eröffnet völlig "neue" möglichkeiten, an die

ich vorher überhaupt nicht gedacht habe.

1000 dank für die erleuchtung  :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

nachtrag:

der "neue sitzung-knopf" ist nicht nur beim screensaver vorhanden, sondern

auch in der "k"-startleiste über "bildschirm sperren"  :Smile: 

----------

## meyerm

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> und ich wollte nur noch anmerken, dass es der hammer ist, mehrere
> 
> xserver nebeneinander laufen zu lassen

 

Schon, gell?

Bisher habe ich mich eben immer auf der Konsole angemeldet und dann von Hand einen neuen X auf einer freien Konsole gestartet, das aber kann man einem normalen Benutzer fast nicht zumuten.

Kleiner Tipp: richte eine zweite XF86Config ein. Eine fuer maximale Aufloesung und Farbtiefe auf welcher dann Dein ganz normaler X laeuft und dann noch ein weiterer X der gnadenlos auf 3D optimiert ist. Und dann schreibst Du ein Startskript fuer Deine Spiele welche auf einem neuen X-Server starten. Als Benutzer merkst Du davon fast nichts, da sich selbiger auch beim Ende des Spiels wieder beendet. Aber Du kannst ohne Probleme zwischen dem Spiele-X und dem Arbeits-X hin- und her-wechseln. Zudem ist ein Absturz des Spiels und eine potentielle Blockade des X dann nicht so wild.

	Marcel

----------

## boris64

ja, sowas in die richtung hatte ich auch geplant.

im augenblick benutze ich noch xfce4 zum spielen und kde zum arbeiten  :Wink: 

----------

## primat

Ein kleiner Hinweis von mir:

Wer auf die Monster gdm und kdm verzichten möchte und trotzdem Problemlos mehrere X Sessions starten will sollte sich mal Qingy anschauen: Klein, schnell und genial.

Ich habe alle X login Manager ausprobiert und bin jetzt bei Qingy gelandet. Das Programm ist leider viel zu unbekannt!

----------

## meyerm

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ja, sowas in die richtung hatte ich auch geplant.
> 
> im augenblick benutze ich noch xfce4 zum spielen und kde zum arbeiten 

 

Am besten ganz ohne Arbeitsumgebung. Einfach das Spiel dem xinit als Hauptprozess statt einer Fensterverwaltung oder Arbeitsumgebung mitgeben.

----------

## psyqil

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Einfach das Spiel dem xinit als Hauptprozess statt einer Fensterverwaltung oder Arbeitsumgebung mitgeben.

 Hast Du da bitte mal eine Beispielzeile für mich? Momentan trage ich dazu et oder nwn in die .xinitrc ein; laut man xinit  sollte die zwar ignoriert werden, wenn man den client übergibt, aber weder xinit et noch xinit -e et (als Parameterübergabe an das "default xterm"... :Confused: ) machen einen Unterschied zu startx, d.g. es wird normal die .xinitrc abgearbeitet...

----------

## boris64

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *meyerm wrote:*   Einfach das Spiel dem xinit als Hauptprozess statt einer Fensterverwaltung oder Arbeitsumgebung mitgeben. Hast Du da bitte mal eine Beispielzeile für mich?

 

könntest du eventuell mal ein funktionierendes beispiel posten?

ich versuche schon seit geraumer zeit ohne erfolg z.b. quake3 etc. auf einem 

anderen xserver laufen zu lassen. was irgendwie auch nicht funktionieren will,

ist das "autostarten" von programmen (wie halt z.b. quake3) auf dem neu 

erstellten xserver.

----------

## meyerm

OK ihrs. (tschuldige psyqil, habe Deine Nachricht wohl irgendwie ueberlesen)

Im Moment habe ich keine solche config da ich schon seit laengerem nicht mehr spiele (Studium sei "Dank"  :Wink:  ). Ich werde jetzt mal eben was versuchen hinzubasteln. Aber gleich als Warnung - das wird nicht "perfekt". Fuer Starcraft hatte ich damals eine Bildschirmseite Skript damit es auch brav startet  :Wink: 

----------

## meyerm

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Momentan trage ich dazu et oder nwn in die .xinitrc ein; laut man xinit  sollte die zwar ignoriert werden, wenn man den client übergibt, aber weder xinit et noch xinit -e et (als Parameterübergabe an das "default xterm"...) machen einen Unterschied zu startx, d.g. es wird normal die .xinitrc abgearbeitet...

 

Jupp - ist ja auch eine falsche Syntax  :Wink: 

Du musst den ganzen Pfad angeben. Z.B. 

```
sudo xinit /usr/X11R6/bin/twm -- :5
```

In einem Skript sollte statt dem twm halt der Pfad zu dem Spiel drinstehen. Ggf. sogar nur zu einem Skript, welches eben wieder den Aufruf des Spieles mit artsdsp enthaelt, falls Du KDE nimmst. Oder ein

```

killall artsd

/opt/quake/bin/zocken

artswrapper &

```

oder sowas in der Art. Im Prinzip sollte das schon mal gelgen  :Smile:  Falls es doch noch Probleme gibt, bitte einfach melden.

----------

## meyerm

Aehm, das sudo oben war uebrigens nur ein Ueberbleibsel meiner "mach-ich-jetzt-mal-schnell"-Taktik. Natuerlich waere es besser die Rechte aller korrekt zu setzen und z.B. die Gruppe Games entsprechend zu berechtigen. Dann wuerde es mit dem artsd sogar klappen  :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

also erstmal danke dir für deine antwort, aber gibt es denn keine

einfachere möglichkeit, mittels xinit-befehls einfach einen neuen xserver mit

einem beliebigen programm darauf zu starten?

ich dachte da an sowas wie z.b.

```
xinit wasauchimmer_zb_quake3 -- :5 -config xorg.meinespieleconfig -br
```

funktioniert (bei mir?!) leider irgendwie nicht, ich bekomme zwar einen schönen

neuen, schwarzen xserver (schwarz wegen dem "-br"  :Wink: ), aber ein programm

(welches auch immer) wird trotzdem nicht gestartet.

übersehe ich hier irgendeinen simplen parameter zum starten von programmen?

der weg über eine .xinitrc erscheint mir auch ein wenig merkwürdig/umständlich.

bitte erleuchte(t) mich.  :Wink: 

----------

## meyerm

Hast Du den _vollstaendigen Pfad_ zu quake angegeben?

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Hast Du den _vollstaendigen Pfad_ zu quake angegeben?

 

tja, das habe ich oben wohl peinlicherweise schon überlesen  :Embarassed: 

nun geht's, 1000 dank  :Wink: 

ps: diese geschichte ist besonders für experimente mit wine geeignet,

da mir das irgendwie öfters x abstürzen lässt und meine icons verschiebt.

böses wine.

----------

## meyerm

Geeenau, und zudem hast Du bei jeder Aufloesung (sofern Du sie in der speziellen XF86Config als einzige angibst) Tastatur und Maus im korrekten Fenster hast. Das Problem hatte ich frueher bei Halflife, dass die Tastatur nicht vom Winefenster korrekt "erwischt" wurde.

----------

